# X11 Worked Under Panther But Not In Tiger



## Chandra (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a statistical program called Stata on a Linux64 box. Under X11 on Panther, I would ssh -X into that box. However, when I upgraded to Tiger and reinstalled X11 (from the Tiger DVD), I can't get XStata to work on my Powerbook. Here's the error message that I get after doing a "ssh -X ..."

_X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6010: Name or service not known
Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0


I've tried a couple of things (like ssh -Y aaa@bbb) but am absolutely stumped. The program works fine on the Linux box, but I can't get it to "forward" to my Powerbook. I find it hard to believe that something would work under Panther but not under Tiger. I was surprised to see that I had to reinstall X11 after the Tiger install-- where did the old version go?

Any help would be truly appreciated. I am not a Unix person, so you may have to be a little patient with me. That said, this is a truly wonderful commmunity!! 

Best Regards,
-AC.


----------



## fg (Oct 27, 2005)

Dear All, 

It seems that I have a similar problem! I use a data analysis program called ROOT, and when I try to ssh -X to a unix machine (Scientific Linux 3)  and run ROOT remotely I get a :

Error: illegal pointer to class object gClient 0x0 744 FILE: LINE:0
Error in <RootX11ErrorHandler>: BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter) (XID: 39, XREQ: 18)

this happens under Tiger, under Panther it seems to work ok...
My X11 version is the one that comes with the Tiger DVD (v1.1)

So any reply would be greatelly appreciated!

Yours Ever
FG


----------



## outer (Nov 1, 2005)

After installing 10.4.2 over 10.3.9 I ran into a similar problem with an X11 OpenSource application compiled and installed under 10.3.9.  It complained that it needed "libexpat.1.dylib" or higher to run, and all it could find was "libexpat.0.dylib".

It seems libexpat is responsible for doing XML object parsing.

The X11 libraries are in /usr/X11R6/lib.  After my Tiger install (followed by an installation of Xcode 2.0 then upgraded to Xcode 2.1) it turns out that libexpat had apparently been downgraded from 1.0 to 0.4: who knows why. 

Incidentally, all the new libraries are dual-architecture, supporting both PPC and i86.  Maybe Apple couldn't get 1.0 to compile dually?  Anyway...

I copied in my backup copies of libexpat.1.0 and after some trials am able to get both X11 v1.1 (which requires libexpat.0.4.dylib) and my legacy application (which requires libexpat.1.0.dylib) to work - so far - together like this (hint - use 'sudo ln -s realfile linkedfile') :

-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  135856 Nov  1 09:11 libexpat.0.4.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      18 Nov  1 09:12 libexpat.0.dylib -> libexpat.0.4.dylib
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  131016 Nov  1 09:06 libexpat.1.0.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      18 Nov  1 09:10 libexpat.1.dylib -> libexpat.1.0.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      18 Nov  1 09:11 libexpat.dylib -> libexpat.1.0.dylib

Maybe this will help...

outer


----------



## irobot2005 (Nov 20, 2005)

fg said:
			
		

> Dear All,
> 
> It seems that I have a similar problem! I use a data analysis program called ROOT, and when I try to ssh -X to a unix machine (Scientific Linux 3)  and run ROOT remotely I get a :
> 
> ...



I ran into this too... you'll also see "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display" errors as a manifestation of this problem.

The issue is that the behavior of SSH changed in Tiger. Apparently now some operations aren't allowed (for security reasons?) with traditional X11 forwarding.

To get things to work again make sure you have:

ForwardX11 yes
ForwardX11Trusted yes

in your /etc/ssh_config. $HOME/.ssh/config may work as well, I haven't tried it. Also having only "ForwardX11Trusted yes" may work, but again I haven't tried it.

I don't know if this was in release notes somewhere but it's really nasty. This change (and the effect of it) should have been well publicized by Apple... the first thing that comes to mind (at least for me) is that you have some old X11 library screwing things up. Took me many hours to track this down.

PS: I just saw another post that reminded me that I also cleared out my ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.x11.plist file along the way (there were other problems that seemed to be causing). I believe however, the key thing with the issue you're seeing is the ForwardX11Trusted and ForwardX11 settings.


----------

